# Could someone please make me a sig and avatar?



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if someone would be able to please make me a signature and avatar of my two cats..Phoebe and Brady. I can email you the pictures to choose from. Thanks!

Jen


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello, Jen. I'm going to move your request to our Arts forum. I will more likely be seen there by those that might help.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

PM me - I've installed a animation wizard so I can animate it for you, too.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Jelepe75 - http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20205 This thread is of those who like to make avatars and/or signatures for people on the board. 

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

That would be great. Someone did make me a very beautiful signature, but I cannot seem to install it. Email me and I'll send you some pics. Thanks!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Have you uploaded the signature to the cat photos bit in this forum and tried linking it from there? Sometimes that works better. Also make sure the file is either .jpeg or .gif


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Jen, I loaded your siggy to my Cat Forum album. If you want to use the sig you're welcome to use this url.... http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... _siggy.jpg


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cagnes that one is so sweet!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

cagnes your work is awesome


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

cagnes that is beautiful


----------



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

Christine, Thanks so much for the sig! I finally got it to work! I have also added a new addition....a little kitten named Pumpkin. My 3 yr old calls him Pumpkin Patch. He is just 6 weeks. Someday I will figure out how to add a pic of him! Thanks again Christine....your halloween sig is gorgeous.

Jen


----------



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey I finally figured it out!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks you guys!  




jelepe75 said:


> Christine, Thanks so much for the sig! I finally got it to work! I have also added a new addition....a little kitten named Pumpkin. My 3 yr old calls him Pumpkin Patch. He is just 6 weeks. Someday I will figure out how to add a pic of him! Thanks again Christine....your halloween sig is gorgeous.
> 
> Jen


You're welcome Jen & thanks! Congrats on your new kitty! That a tiny pic, but it sure looks like he's an adorable baby! I have you siggy saved in layers, so it would be easy for me to add him if you'd like. If so just send me a larger photo of Pumpkin Patch. :wink:


----------



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

Christine, Thanks again for your beautiful artwork! I appreciate the time you put into my kitties!


----------

